# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Hepl_Nơi bảo hành Card màn hình Asus

## Hong_Linh

*help_nơi bảo hành card màn hình asus*

máy mình bị hư card màn hình asus grefort 8500gt 512mb, tem (thấy ghi là vs) bh 36tháng, sử dụng được 2 năm, giờ nó hư nhưng chổ bán dẹp mất rồi, các bác chỉ mình chổ bh chính hãng của asus với! thanks

----------


## Thietbigiadinh

trung tâm bảo hành của asus là minh thông ( nhà phân phối chính thức sản phẩm asus ở thị trường việt nam ) :

địa chỉ : 116b bùi thị xuân , quận 1 , tp hcm .

----------


## sgtpsibin

cám ơn bạn hesmanit, chiều nay mình sẽ ghé bên đó, xem họ giải quyết cái card của mình như thế nào!

----------

